# Photo Contest! Ends Jan. 11th



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

If you enter this contest you must show me 3 pictures.
1: Best portrait of your horse(please headshots only)
2: Best riding picture of you and your horse.
3: You favorite picture of your horse (any picture it doesnt matter)
The winner will recieve a drawn portrait of their horse by me. (this will be a headshot drawing) This contest will end January 11th. Please enter!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

They are all different horses but I owned (or leased) them all 
*1: Best portrait of your horse(please headshots only)
*Does this count as a headshot?








If not than this is the one I enter!









*2: Best riding picture of you and your horse.
*









*3: You favorite picture of your horse (any picture it doesnt matter)
*


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

1.









2.









3.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

first.

Second. 

Third.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but just wanted to tell you to let me know if the head shot doesn't work


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope this counts as a headshot:









This is about the only one I have at the moment:









And this one because he looks like a dork:


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's Danny!!!

Headshot:








My current fav riding pic:








My new fav pic of Danny passing out on New Year's Eve!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Everyone: your headshots are fine great actually.
Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

1. 









2. 









3.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

1,2, and 3......lol


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Can you enter more than one picture per category?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

1: 









2: 
Sorry I am the picture taker in my family so this is the only picture I have of me on Onyx.








3: You favorite picture of your horse (any picture it doesnt matter)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

NOT my horse, but one of my riding instructors, Nali. I have ridden her for the past 8 years, learned how to jump on her, and she's the one I ride the most and love her to pieces...so I hope it's alright if I enter.
1: Best portrait of your horse








2: Best riding picture of you and your horse.








3: You favorite picture of your horse
(I don't have many pictures of Nali)


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

1. I dont have pics of just him, I hope this is okay?








2. I just love this one








3. I chose this one cause he looks like an absolute moron!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

are you aloud to enter more than one horse for eachc catergory?
for now i will only do one horse


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

this is brandy.

1.









2.









3.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

blush said:


> Can you enter more than one picture per category?


2 per category but i will choose one...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

1: Best portrait of your horse(please headshots only)



2: Best riding picture of you and your horse.



3: You favorite picture of your horse (any picture it doesnt matter)

This one...cause it's hilarious


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

1: Best portrait of your horse(please headshots only)


















2: Best riding picture of you and your horse.
















(sorry about the text below, only version of this pic I have left)

3: You favorite picture of your horse (any picture it doesnt matter)


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

*Portrait:*








Otis

*Riding:*








Freddy (Otis is unridable)

*Other:* 








Otis being my snuffleupagus.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

*Portrait:*
Tannis (my old horse):









Robbie:










*Riding:*
Robbie:









Robbie:










*Other:* 
Robbie:









Robbie:


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

And by the way 2nd and 3rd place will get a picture with their horses name on it, it will be colored and very fun!!


----------



## socks (Dec 28, 2009)

ok so im new to this and i can't get a picture to go on here... could i get some help... i'm just uploading them from my computer... and help?
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...pid=30650598&id=1293837559&fbid=1138188496927


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

best headshot








= this is my fav but if I cant use it cause Im in it use this one:










Best riding picture









Fav pic of you and your horse


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

socks said:


> ok so im new to this and i can't get a picture to go on here... could i get some help... i'm just uploading them from my computer... and help?


 I just upload them from my computer to...but you can email me them if you want....you would just need to private message me..


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

keep the pics coming~


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

ok-

Portraits-

1. Tangles









2. Pi









Riding

1. My fave of Pi at the moment










2. Leo winning at sydney this year- 










Me + Horse

1. Tangles and me at a show









2. Rusty












and i'm sorry but i have to include this one but i couldn't pick a category-

but its my all time fave at the moment- my gorgeous boy who i broke in- 

Rusty


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Lady- head shot 
My Lil' Ladybug Photo Gallery - Photo 14 of 16 by Amber - MySpace Photos

Me and Lady after 6 hour trail ride
My Lil' Ladybug Photo Gallery - Photo 3 of 16 by Amber - MySpace Photos

and my favorite
My Lil' Ladybug Photo Gallery - Photo 15 of 16 by Amber - MySpace Photos

Sorry for some reason the computer wont let me post pictures like everyone else


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

*1: Best portrait of your horse*
Hotrod's headshot:











*3: You favorite picture of your horse *
Hotrod:


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

1: Best portrait of your horse:








2: Best riding picture of you and your horse. 








3: You favorite picture of your horse: There are so many i can't pic! This one is rather topical i think.









I know No. 2 isn't very exciting, but Doug looks like such a stud in it. <3


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

heres misty 

1st








2nd








3rd


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

All these pics of my mom's mare, Dream. 

1. Portrait










2. Riding









Will this photo be okay? I wasn't sure since my head is cut off, but it's Dream undersaddle so I figured it would. Just let me know and I have another I could use.

3. Favorite


----------



## deuceschinagirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Horse Head Shot: Impressively Designed
8yo Reg American Paint Horse 
Black Tobiano Mare
Proudly Owned By Elizabeth Manuel


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry, I found this one late..
Hope it still counts.

*2. Best riding picture of you and your horse*


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

2: Best riding picture of you and your horse.
Taken kind of a while ago.. Hope that's ok.








3: You favorite picture of your horse (any picture it doesnt matter)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_1.)








2.)








3.)








_


----------



## deuceschinagirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are my head shot entries. sorry for the quality of the photos.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*This is Willie!*

1.








2.








3.


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

1.








2.









3.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Last Day To Enter!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

The contest is ENDED! I will be posting the placings this evening or late Tuesday.. Thanks for entering


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

good luck everyone. great contest #


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Jody111 congrats you got 1st place!! 
ilovemyPhillip Congrats you got 2nd place!
jackieebitu congrats you got 3rd place!

You will recieve your prizes in a week considering i have such a busy week. Sorry for the wait. Thank you all for entering!. Beautiful pictures! It was a hard decision!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Ohhh yay!!! thank you


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

well done peeps


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

well done to everyone  xx


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

1,2,3 HAHAH obviously 2 isnt my best but its the funniest thats a photo caught just as she spooked and turned right the way round hahaha will post another if needed hahh


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

ooops soz i didnt realise it had finished!!!! haahha feel rather stupiud now hahah


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Great job everyone!!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

edit: oops i posted and then realized the contest was over. lol =)


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

^haha yes..lol


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

First place!








( 2nd and 3rd place i didnt know the names of your horses)


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

yaya thanks for that  pretty prada


----------

